# cheap nano planted beta tank ive set up



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Very pretty!

What are your partially submerged plants?


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

What are the bottles to the right of the tank?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Great tank for a betta


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good. The red/bronze plant at the back makes the tank look deeper than it is.



The Big Buddha said:


> What are the bottles to the right of the tank?


Looks like DIY CO2 bottles to me. 1st bottle houses the yeast and sugar, 2nd bottle acts as a filter and a bubble counter.


----------



## Pro68camaro (Oct 11, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> What are your partially submerged plants?


To be honest i dont know. I bought them from a garden shop and tgey didnt have a care tag with them. Im a horrible plant identifier period. I just grow them.


----------



## Pro68camaro (Oct 11, 2012)

The Big Buddha said:


> What are the bottles to the right of the tank?


Diy co2 bottles. They are on a different tank which is not shown.


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

I really, REALLY love this. SO VERY MUCH.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

good work


----------



## lauralou (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful betta tank!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

SpecGrrl said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> What are your partially submerged plants?


From what can I see they are Syngonium podopyllum or arrowhead vine
Some Chamaedorea elegans or parlor palms.
They grow quite well in hydro culture and survive in low light conditions of homes. :3


----------



## jemminnifener (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice! I bet your betta has lots to explore in there. The emersed plants all around are a nice touch.


----------



## Pro68camaro (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yea i really like how the tank came out. My cherry shrimp finally breed i saw eggs so im hoping to have some more now.


----------



## Matt1977 (Feb 17, 2012)

That's very nice.. I bet your betta loves it...


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

What your water change schedule with this? 

Great tank!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

No filter?


----------



## arsNatura (Sep 13, 2012)

very nice! What is your light schedule?


----------

